# Costco now sell pet prescription meds



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I just got the monthly costco magazine. They now sell the following meds:

Advantage Multi
Atopica
Baytril
Cestex
Deramaxx
Felimazole
Heartgard
Interceptor
Pala - Tech Chewables
ProZinc insulin
Revolution
Rimadyl
Soloxine
Temaril-P
Vetmedin


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Sweet!!


So does Target--but my vet charges me $8.00 to write the script!!! So, no significant savings that way!! And, don't want to PO the vet...Jan


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Ooh I need to find out what forms of Atopica they sell... My vet said it would be $90 a month for my cat for the liquid. She doesn't mind writing scripts for me thankfully.


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I love Costco for my pet meds. I currently get my dogs anti-seizure meds there (they are human meds) for a HUGE discount over anywhere else. They also do apply their non-insured discount to our price since I (unfortunately) cant use my health insurance for my pet meds.

My vet does not have any problem calling our meds into Costco. They are interested in me getting the best price and Costco is the place for me to get these particular meds.

I would always check at Costco for prices, and it is great that they are now carrying pet-only meds.


----------

